# Husky 535



## catbuster (Aug 20, 2014)

I've had great success with my Stihl FS250R, but the crank finally crapped out after five solid years of use. And when the crank went it took basically the whole machine with it. The FS250 unfortunately is gone, replaced by a machine (FS240) I'm not impressed with. My little Husky 326 has really impressed me. Unfortunately, I can't demo the 535 in really thick grass like I would be doing. I also have a Stihl FS130R that I like, but it's not something that will supplant the FS250's kick butt and take names ability.

So, for those of you with the 535, how do you guys like them?


----------

